# Broadside Tube Mech Clone



## herb1 (27/8/18)

Hey y'all

Looking for local suppliers - I see only SatoVape in CT stock these.

any1 else?


----------



## Mr. B (27/8/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking for local suppliers - I see only SatoVape in CT stock these.
> 
> any1 else?


They are the only ones I know of who sell it in CPT. I'm not saying there aren't others; I just don't know who else has stock.

From what I understand the guys who bought the clones from them are very happy


----------



## herb1 (27/8/18)

Mr. B said:


> They are the only ones I know of who sell it in CPT. I'm not saying there aren't others; I just don't know who else has stock.
> 
> From what I understand the guys who bought the clones from them are very happy


I've tried two clones and they both hit for a six, that's why I'm sold on getting me one


----------

